# Flower Shrimp - Bright Red..



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I was reading somewhere online...that If a flower shrimp is turning bright red meaning its near the end of their life..???

I know when shrimp die they turn red....

but both of mine are Red, they've been changing colors alot... But not very old at all...

Just want to confirm this is false?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Mine have been bright red after a moult before.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, I don't know why, but mines don't live long after turning red. I have about 6 or 8 in the past, but all don't live very long. I really like them, but I gave up because I can't seem to keep them alive for more that a year. End of a life cycle has nothing to do with it. It's slowly dying. Is it getting enough food?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> I was reading somewhere online...that If a flower shrimp is turning bright red meaning its near the end of their life..???
> 
> I know when shrimp die they turn red....
> 
> ...


any pics??


----------

